# R.I.P. Thread



## Sinister

*King Kong * actress and Original Scream Queen, Fay Wray died in her New York apartment on Sunday. A sad day for we fans of the film.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Wow, what sad news!  

RIP Fay.


----------



## Sinister

*R.I.P. Janet Leigh*

Janet Leigh, age 77, died at her home Sunday in Beverly Hills. Ms. Leigh who starred in more than 50 movies, is most famous for her role as the hapless shower victim in Alfred Hitchcock thriller, *Psycho.* She will be missed.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Indeed a sad loss..

Some interesting facts:

A body double was used for the stabbing sequence.

She admitted that for months after shooting she was unable to take a shower.

Hmmm..I hope that means she only took baths!


----------



## Sinister

*Moustapha Akkad is dead.*

Halloween exec producer and franchise head, Moustapha Akkad, has died as a result of the injuries he sustained in Wednesday night's deadly bombings in the Middle East. His thirty-year-old daughter, Reem, was also killed, according Reuters.

The blasts occured amongst three separate Western hotel chains in the Jordanian capital of Amman. Fifty-nine people were killed. Officials obviously suspect Al Qaeda's involvement due to the timing, precision and location of the attacks which took place before 9pm last night. Two Americans reportedly died in those bombings.

Akkad suffered had suffered a heart attack, according to our sources, he passed away while at the hospital last night. NBC News reports that Reem, a mother of two, and Akkad were in a Hyatt Hotel lobby when the bomb inside went off.

I admit I lost some respect for the man for continuing the *Halloween* franchise long after it should have ended, but if not for him there wouldn't have been a Michael Myers in the first place. A sad day of affairs indeed.  RIP Moustapha Akkad.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, I echo your sentiments about his treatment of the franchise... nobody deserves this. RIP.


----------



## dougspaulding

Stupid bombers!

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Anachronism

Sad news indeed

~~Bill~~


----------



## Glyphen2010

*Otho from Beetlejuice Died*

From CNN Entertainment:

Actor Glenn Shadix dies at 58

Glenn Shadix, an actor who is perhaps best known for playing Otho in the 1988 film "Beetle Juice," has passed away at the age of 58.

The Alabama native died Tuesday morning in his Birmingham condo, a family member told The Birmingham News.

"He was having mobility problems, and he was in a wheelchair," his sister said, adding that Shadix appeared to have hit his head after a fall.

Shadix - who has been in a number of films and television shows - worked with Tim Burton more than once, supplying the voice of the Mayor in Burton's 1993 work "The Nightmare Before Christmas," and also appearing in the filmmaker's 2001 movie, "Planet of the Apes."

According to The Birmingham News, Shadix studied theater at a local college in the mid-1970s before making the move to New York and then Los Angeles. He returned to his southern roots about three years ago after almost 30 years in the business to be closer to his family and to write, his sister told the paper.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/09/08/actor-glenn-shadix-dies-at-58/?iref=allsearch


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R.i.p.


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - I just read that on the news - RIP


----------



## Spooky1

I had seen this yesterday. He was really good in the Otho roll.


----------



## Glyphen2010

Wow, he had is own blog too: http://www.glennshadix.com/main.html

I never knew he was in Heathers and Demolition Man and Carnivale also


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RIP Glen


----------



## Spooky1

*Actor Kevin McCarthy, from Invasion of the Body Snatchers has died*

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/09/13/kevin-mccarthy-dies/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R.i.p.


----------



## bobzilla

Sad  I got to meet him a few times, he was a really nice guy !


----------



## Bone To Pick

Bummer - I also enjoyed him in "Innerspace."
Note to the article writer: At 96, is it really important to provide a cause of death?


----------



## Goblin

Till today I always thought he was dead already.

Always remember him from Body Snatchers. RIP Kevin.


----------



## Death's Door

RIP to a nice guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gloria Stuart, best remembered by flim goers for *Titanic*, and known to genre fans for her performances in the classic films *The Old Dark House* and *The Invisible Man*, has passed away at the age of 100. Rest in peace.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/titanic-actress-gloria-stuart-dies-at-100/47908


----------



## Hauntiholik

She had lung cancer. It makes you wonder if she would have lived even longer if she had been cancer free.


----------



## morbidmike

she lived 25 more years than I wanna live RIP to her


----------



## Goblin

Screen legend Tony Curtis passed away at age 85. My favorite moviee of his was Houdini
which had a strong Halloween theme and The Manitou. In fact, the real Houdini died on 
Halloween 1924. I think tThe Manitou was the only horror movie he ever made.Tony Curtis 
was one of the last of the Hollywood legends. Rest in Peace Tony.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

R.I.P. Ingrid Pitt.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/41086/rest-peace-hammers-queen-horror-ingrid-pitt


----------



## Haunted Bayou

RIP....Leslie Nielson

"don't call me, Shirley"


----------



## Spooky1

Rest in peace Anne Francis

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/40888615/ns/today-entertainment/


----------



## psyko99

RIP Pete Postlethwaite


----------



## Spooky1

Rest in Peace Jonathan Frid, you'll always be the real Barnabas Collins to me. He apparently died on Friday the 13th. Maybe that's fitting.

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...onathan-frid-dark-shadows-dies/1#.T5Bme9mnqrg


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Take a load off Levon Helm, we'll miss you.


----------



## scareme

I guess we should add Dick Clark to the list of those who will be missed.

Dick Clark asking Jefferson Airplane about hippies and the establishment.






Check out a very young Vince Gill (with a lot of hair)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

“Please don't go. We'll eat you up. We love you so.” 
– Maurice Sendak, Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Spooky1

Rest in Peace, Ray Bradbury :cryien: He was a truly visionary writer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18345350


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite sci-fi authors


----------



## Otaku

"And it was the afternoon of Halloween.
And all the houses shut against a cool wind.
And the town was full of cold sunlight.
But suddenly, the day was gone.
Night came out from under each tree and spread."

Ray Bradbury, _The Halloween Tree_

RIP, and thank you.


----------



## Troll Wizard

"Something Wicked This Way Comes" written by Ray Bradbury.

One of my favorite books, came out in 1962 and a okay movie done by Disney in 1983. Had some really good actors, but I don't think that the Disney people really gave it justice, time, and money it deserved. 

I would like to see someone like Tim Burton or Jerry Bruckheimer would take it on and treat it the same as with Sleepy Hollow and the Pirates of the Caribbean movies. It doesn't always have to be Johnny Depp playing the lead. But he would make a very interesting Mr. Dark, he has just enough of that opposite dark side that he could really pull it off.

Another great writer has passed, "For whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee!" :jol:


----------



## scareme

I remember both of these guys well.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/green-acres-actor-frank-cady-dies-96-191422928.html

http://www.thewrap.com/tv/column-post/mash-star-harry-morgan-dies-96-33385


----------



## Troll Wizard

Yes, Sam Drucker passed away. They funny thing about this is that Fred Cady, who played Sam lived in Willsonville, Oregon. That's about a 30 minute drive from where I live. Didn't even know it. 

It is a small world, sometimes.


----------



## IMU

Richard Lynch, actor of horror, sci-fi films, dies. He was 76.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> Richard Lynch, actor of horror, sci-fi films, dies. He was 76.


I saw this on the news this morning. I didn't recognize his name, but I recognized his face. RIP Richard Lynch.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=737825


----------



## Spooky1

Rest in Peace Sheriff Andy. Andy Griffith dies at age 86

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...7/andy-griffith-dies-at-age-86/1#.T_MJiZGnqrg


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> Rest in Peace Sheriff Andy. Andy Griffith dies at age 86
> 
> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...7/andy-griffith-dies-at-age-86/1#.T_MJiZGnqrg


Very sad news. Rest in peace.


----------



## Spooky1

RIP Phyllis Diller. She was 95. I hadn't realized she was still alive. She's one of the last of that generation of comics and was on hell of a funny lady.


----------



## debbie5

Phyllis was amazing...my idol. She had a ****ty marriage, was middle aged & not pretty & needed cash...so she broke in to stand up in an age when women were *not* welcomed. Rest in peace, my brilliant idol.


----------



## Hairazor

Phyllis was one of a kind. RIP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Michael Clarke Duncan, age 54, has passed away.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/03/showbiz/michael-clarke-duncan/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Spooky1

This is so sad. Duncan was a great actor and seemed like a really nice guy. 54 is way to young to die. RIP Michael Clark Duncan.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The way he saved Mr. Jingles.....well.....there are no words...........


----------



## Hairazor

Too young. RIP.


----------



## Otaku

Thank you , Mr. Duncan, for everything. RIP.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alex Karras ("Mongo") died

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/10/10/ex-nfl-star-actor-alex-karras-dies/?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Lord Homicide

That's a bummer. At least he is no longer only pawn in life.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Now I'm sad.


----------



## scareme

Gary Collins died today. Does anyone besides me remember The Sixth Sense?


----------



## Hairazor

R.I.P. Alex and Gary.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I used to LOVE the Sixth Sense...

Now I'm sadder.


----------



## scareme

I remember watching The Sixth Sense and wanting ESP so badly. My sister and I would sit with a deck of cards, trying to "sense" what card was coming next. lol


----------



## craigfly06

Wasnt he a game show host too? I dont remmeber waht one or might have been several


----------



## Death's Door

RIP Karen Black - She lost her battle with cancer at the age of 74. A few of the movies that I remember her in were:

Trilogy of Terror - 1975
Burnt Offerings - 1976
Invaders from Mars
It's Alive III
House of 1000 Corpse - 2003

She was probably in more horror movies but these are the movies I remember her from. Trilogy of Terror and Burnt Offerings being the ones that are my favorite of her.


----------

